# Drill press mortise



## Nomes (Mar 21, 2009)

I went to lowes and saw a mortiser that attached to a drill press for $74. It is it any good or would there be a better one or type ?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

IMHO....as with everything in life, you get what you pay for. I would be inclined to pass on that one and spend a little more for something that will last longer, operate more smoothly and most importantly make clean square holes.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I hear the attachment works. It has two big drawbacks. One it takes a long time to set up accurately. The second is the DP levers are too short to give any sort of pressure to the bit. That is why the mortiser has such a long lever. It does take some pressure to get that bit to plunge.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Nate1778 said:


> I hear the attachment works. It has two big drawbacks. One it takes a long time to set up accurately. The second is the DP levers are too short to give any sort of pressure to the bit. That is why the mortiser has such a long lever. It does take some pressure to get that bit to plunge.


Nate...I'm using a Delta mortise attachment on a Delta DP and have no problems. I do a lot of mission furniture and it cuts mortises with ease in white oak. The key is to keep bits and chisels extremely sharp. Bits and chisels should do the work not the drill press. As for setup, with a little experience it can be setup in a matter of minutes. For another $15 I would buy the delta. IMHO


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I stand corrected, when I was looking into buying one that is what I had heard, and what I based my opinion on. You have owned one though and I enjoy your assessment. With as little as I use my dedicated mortiser a drill press attachment may have been the way to go.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think for a little bit more $$ you couold find a good used Delta mortiser and eliminate future headaches. I bought my Delta used on CL for 125.00 I think?


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Nate1778 said:


> I hear the attachment works. It has two big drawbacks. One it takes a long time to set up accurately. The second is the DP levers are too short to give any sort of pressure to the bit. That is why the mortiser has such a long lever. It does take some pressure to get that bit to plunge.


 I agree.. The attachment is too cumbersome and inaccurate. Go with a mortise machine!!


----------

